# How long do you spend on oral sex?



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

I was wondering how long you have oral sex with your spouse. I spend quite a bit of time performing cunnilingus on my wife, a minimum of 15 minutes each time. I once spent 40+ minutes.
As for fellatio, I cum quickly, so my wife usually only spends 5 minutes tops doing it.
So, how does everyone else do oral sex?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband always jokes about him wanting a ten-minute blow job, I only give him five minutes!  

Ten minutes is too long for me, my jaw becomes tired. If he wants to cum, we go to bed and finish it there. 

My husband licks me to get me wet, after five minutes, I invite him to come in. 

If I want to cum orally, I usually get myself horny first by reading porn stories, then my husband comes and performs oral on me, it takes him two or three minutes to make me cum maybe. 

My husband likes performing oral on me, he says I taste delicious, he usually wants to be there for quite some time.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't had oral in a long time so wouldn't know. Still working on rebooting our sex life. For him I spend 10 minutes and he's done.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As long as she'll let me...  

Seriously, with my current partner the first orgasm can take awhile to happen, but I'm usually spending a significant portion of that TRYING to make it last longer for her. I'd say 20 minutes or so. After that, they happen quite a bit quicker. But there's usually a few of them, which is where the "as long as she'll let me" comes into play.

As far as I'm concerned, it seems to take me a long time to have an orgasm through oral sex. A large portion of my arousal is the arousal of my partner. I'd guess 20 minutes, or long enough for her to get a sore jaw.  It's not that I don't enjoy it, though. And I think she's very good at it; they can be some of my most intense orgasms. It's the stupid mental part of sex! 

C


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

PBear said:


> As long as she'll let me...


Me too. We've had more simultaneous orgasms while I'm giving her oral than any other way. Such a turn-on to pleasure her that way.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My husband doesn't cum easily from oral; It can take up to 45 mins and my jaw doesn't last that long. I try to go for at least 15 mins.
If he is just giving oral and we are not having sex, it will last for about 30 mins. If it is foreplay, it will be about 10-15 mins. It doesn't take long for me to cum; I usually have at least 3 orgasms per session. Lucky huh?


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

As long as it takes, 15 to 20 minutes. I love giving oral, but wife usually doesn't like to get it that much. I would give her oral every day if she would let me. 

She likes it occasionally, maybe once a month or less and she doesn't give at all.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I will give it as often as I can (nearly every time we make love) and will go until she tells me to stop. She can usually only come once from oral, after one, she's to sensitive to let me back down there.
For me, I will take it anytime, but it takes me a while to come from it, so I seldom get a bj all the way to armageddon.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife never seemed that into it, but if I had to spend a half hour at it I'd have to say one of us was doing something wrong.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I can give for an average 15/20 min but my wife can't do more then 5 minutes usually its a 3/4 min since she gets bored or its hard on the jaw and she stops.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> My husband doesn't cum easily from oral; It can take up to 45 mins and my jaw doesn't last that long. I try to go for at least 15 mins.
> If he is just giving oral and we are not having sex, it will last for about 30 mins. If it is foreplay, it will be about 10-15 mins. It doesn't take long for me to cum; I usually have at least 3 orgasms per session. Lucky huh?



I love your new picture Mrs G 

I have multiple orgasms with oral too, 3 each is weaker than the one before, takes about 10 mins for first one. 

My husband usually comes in 5 to 10 mins. depends on how on top of my game I am.

About the length of time it takes for your husband - a change in technique may help. If he comes faster when he maturbates you may be able to get him to come faster if you change your technique. You can ask him to help you duplicate the amount of pressure and rythm he uses to masturbate. You dont have to use your mouth the whole time. 

Have you read any books? I had to read books to learn and he guided me. I have to say I think I am good at it now, except swallowing just can't do it yet. 

I was horrible at first. Had a hard time with teeth, poor guy  I wonder that he let me come near him. 

Another thing - this is funny - a girlfriend of mine said her husband took 30 min to cum and her jaws usually got sore. He happened to let it slip that he was holding out orgasm to make it last longer because it felt so good. She nearly beat him up. 

So make sure he is not holding back if he is tell him nicely it would be better if he came within 10 mins because your jaws hurt.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Another thing - this is funny - a girlfriend of mine said her husband took 30 min to cum and her jaws usually got sore. He happened to let it slip that he was holding out orgasm to make it last longer because it felt so good. She nearly beat him up.
> 
> So make sure he is not holding back if he is tell him nicely it would be better if he came within 10 mins because your jaws hurt.


My H says he tries to hold off as long as possible too but he's still done in 10 minutes - 15 tops.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

PBear said:


> As long as she'll let me...
> 
> Seriously, with my current partner the first orgasm can take awhile to happen, but I'm usually spending a significant portion of that TRYING to make it last longer for her. I'd say 20 minutes or so. After that, they happen quite a bit quicker. But there's usually a few of them, which is where the "as long as she'll let me" comes into play.
> 
> ...


I didn't know guys had mental effects on the ability to orgasm. I thought it was automatic with the right stimulus.


----------



## heartisbroken (Apr 23, 2011)

I love giving oral ... i find it very erotic because you do have some control. I mix it up with masterbation, licking, sucking, stroking .. teasing, moving south and paying attention to the boys and of course rimming .... so with all the "interuptions" it makes him slow down a bit ... so i can do this for up to an hour --- lots of experience takes away to pain and soreness ... hehehehhe then i slip my finger in and massage his prostate ... and oh oh boy ---watch out ... it is intense and strong --- more "stuff" than you have probably ever seen ... look up prostate orgasims ... you do need to be careful you can injure him ... so do your homework if you wanna try ..... and dont forget the lube ...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> I didn't know guys had mental effects on the ability to orgasm. I thought it was automatic with the right stimulus.


Honestly, I wish that was the case sometimes. Oral is just a tough one for me. It's almost like I NEED the stimulation of her pleasure. There's been times where things are... Slow to respond when she's working on me, but if we switch positions for a few minutes, everything perks right up.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

DanF said:


> I will give it as often as I can (nearly every time we make love) and will go until she tells me to stop. She can usually only come once from oral, after one, she's to sensitive to let me back down there.
> For me, I will take it anytime, but it takes me a while to come from it, so I seldom get a bj all the way to armageddon.


 exactly the same for me and my wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

It sounds like the men are putting in more work then the ladies,,,, why do most women not enjoy giving oral ? and any men that don't like giving oral,,,, why not ?


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I love giving oral, but my jaw does start to hurt after just a couple minutes.

It takes him 2-3 min to climax with oral. I pump with my hand the whole time. He says it definitely feels better when I use my hand. Add some anal play and the results are overpowering.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

lost soul said:


> It sounds like the men are putting in more work then the ladies,,,, why do most women not enjoy giving oral ?


I love giving oral and could go longer. It's him that doesn't last long. Don't pin this "men are doing more work" on me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> I love giving oral and could go longer. It's him that doesn't last long. Don't pin this "men are doing more work" on me.


Hmmm... Isn't one of the good things of giving oral that you're in control, and can control the pace? So drag it on longer, if you're so inclined. If he's getting close and you don't want him to orgasm yet, just go find some other body area to work on for a bit. 

C


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If this was back in the day, my husband could probably go from oral in a minute's time -had I done it.  Now adays with alot of sex, depending on his desire level -it takes from about 8 minutes to 20 mins max. 

For me, I only like cunnilingus as forplay, I just can't get there from this, he tells me he could spent all day there but I remove him at about 10 minutes approx each time- for us to come together. 




heartisbroken said:


> I love giving oral ... i find it very erotic because you do have some control. I mix it up with masterbation, licking, sucking, stroking .. teasing, moving south and paying attention to the boys and of course rimming


I do all of this except the rimming, husband would never go for that -which works for me. I do grab his butt when I am sucking and both hands are always roaming.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

PBear said:


> Hmmm... Isn't one of the good things of giving oral that you're in control, and can control the pace? So drag it on longer, if you're so inclined. If he's getting close and you don't want him to orgasm yet, just go find some other body area to work on for a bit.
> 
> C


True and thank you for pointing that out to me. Still working my way out of vanilla sex so I'm new to all this. But I like the tip so I'll do just that the next time I give a bj.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If I had my way, I'd spend so much time down there, they'd have to forward my mail to her vagina.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

billgour said:


> I was wondering how long you have oral sex with your spouse. I spend quite a bit of time performing cunnilingus on my wife, a minimum of 15 minutes each time. I once spent 40+ minutes.
> As for fellatio, I cum quickly, so my wife usually only spends 5 minutes tops doing it.
> So, how does everyone else do oral sex?


As long as it takes to do a good job  but typically he's done in 5 minutes. Of course, there are times where I purposely drag it out to make him last longer so he has more time to enjoy it. Then there are the days when it's a quickie and I do the things that make him go in 2 minutes 

I don't like oral for myself. I don't know why, I've just never enjoyed it with any man. Husband begs me and every now and then I let him but it just isn't my thing.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I can go down on my wife forever.. but usually she is begging to have me inside her after 5 minutes or so. Except for this past Mothers Day!

Lately if I get oral from her it is like some huge favor, and never long enough for me to come anymore  I hope we can work on this, because there's nothing I love more.


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lost Soul, I am speaking for myself. I love giving oral, but I need a well groomed area. A hair will turn me off right now. My cheeks get worn out, my jaws tighten. I need to move to a different position. I need to do something different, and it may not be what you want or need at that moment, but I'll be back. 

Giving oral is a great gift for me. If I give it's because you deserve it and I love you that much. Then I will work my heart out to give the best I've got to make it better than last time. 

As for recieving and why some women do not like may be why it will be a turn off for me very quickly. Razor burn is not fun at all, Shave closely first please, even if you think that the shave you did in the morning is still close. You are working in sensitive areas. Please don't bite, roll, or pinch with your lips. Again sensitive areas only need a light touch to get a shiver. I enjoy a little tug but proceed with care. Working one spot or motion gets irritating. There is a whole wild place to explore. What worked last time doesn't always work the next time. There is no, high, low, off, on switch. I am a sexual being with different mood levels. I may want that slow, 2 hr loving. I may want a quicky, I may want wild hard, go forever sex. Then again I may want you to lay still and I get to drive you crazy. 
I've seen the same things from you. It's great when you are both on the same wave length, but It sometimes doesn't happen at all if you are off wave length.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Considering that I have to shave again, which takes a while to get a baby smooth one, I'm gonna take my time. For my wife, its all about progression. She says the fire has to be kindled.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> If this was back in the day, my husband could probably go from oral in a minute's time -had I done it.  Now adays with alot of sex, depending on his desire level -it takes from about 8 minutes to 20 mins max.
> 
> For me, I only like cunnilingus as forplay, I just can't get there from this, he tells me he could spent all day there but I remove him at about 10 minutes approx each time- for us to come together.
> 
> ...


SA,

My husband says that BJ is the best way to wake him up. This morning I was in the study, and then I heard: Blow job...........................blow job..............................blow job................................from the bedroom.  

I knew what my husband wanted, so I quickly ran to the bedroom and gave him a good service!


----------

